# [Sun 4th Oct 2015] We Shall Overcome - Birmingham (Birmingham,)



## Blagsta (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll be playing some tunes in the afternoon at this, come along if you're in the area

We Shall Overcome: Birmingham | Facebook


----------

